# Alpine 3545 Repair



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Anyone interested? Looks like a re-cap, a good interior cleaning, and new remote plug....... I had it playing on the test bench 20 hours over the weekend.

Best form of contact: [email protected]


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this a post to see if someone is interested in buying the repaired amp or are you offering services to repair them?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry, I am looking for someone to repair/recap/check out the amp. It may need nothing.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

It will need a recap, the vertical board has several caps known to leak.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Volunteering?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Am a bit backed up, am also just getting off of the flu/cold. Was sick for the last week and only was able to finish two amps out of the many I got waiting on me. Unless your willing to wait, if not then I can recommend others.....Atomictech, ShawnK.


----------

